# Transport needed from Weston-super-Mare BS24 to Wakefield, WF4



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Transport needed from Weston-super-Mare BS24 to Wakefield, WF4

This is to get Suki a Husky x Malamute out of the pound and to the safety of his rescue placement.

Transport needed from Weston-super-Mare BS24 to Wakefield, WF4

Please contact myself Kelly-Joy Sargent or Debbie Evans or Annette Berry or email us at [email protected] if you can help with this.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this

Best wishes The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We have offer to do start to Donington services on monday , can anyone help from Donington Park services Derbyshire
DE74 2TN to end on monday please?


----------

